# What is the Cruze's body code?



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

What is the Cruze's body code? I'm thinking its a P or a W? Does anybody know for sure? I need to know to use a Tech II to fix a steering issue.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

it is a delta II


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Evofire said:


> it is a delta II


 Why doesn't that show in GM's own scan tool updated to 2013? i thought GM body codes are just a simple one letter code?


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

or try j300


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Internal code for 2011-I think 2013 is GMX071. 2014 follows the new style D1SC code for the old Delta II platform. The new redesigned Cruze (2016 I think now) will be D2xx for the new/redesigned D2 Delta II platform.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

BTW what you are wanting is the platform code

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GM_Delta_platform#Delta_II
The Delta Platform replaced the J-Body


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Buddy said it's a P body but it doesn't matter. Since a TechII won't reset it. It has to be done with a DSM?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Gus_Mahn said:


> Thanks for the replies. Buddy said it's a P body but it doesn't matter. Since a TechII won't reset it. It has to be done with a DSM?


No, the P-Body is the old Geo Storm...
GM P platform - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It's considered a P as are the Orlando and Verano. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

This is how the VIN decoded for the 2012 Cruze: Decoding the 2012 Cruze VIN - Chevy Cruze Forum - Chevrolet Cruze

The codes in the *pink boxes *are what GM used to describe the _different_ Cruze _configurations_ in 2012.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It is a P Body that is not necessarily a Pink Body !


----------

